# Help! What is this piece?



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

This morning I was putting in a new battery disconnect....no big deal. After I finished I pulled the car out of the garage and this piece was sitting on the floor. 

Any idea what it is? 

It was on the driver side. It's been sheered in half top to bottom (or side to side?). Maybe some kind of mounting pad... transmission mount? 

Any ideas?

See attached pics...

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Aftermarket rubber coil spring spacer used to boost sagging springs.
Remove the one from the other side.

https://www.ebay.com/i/263706475753?chn=ps


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Xxxx2*

yup

rear spring


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

The NASCAR guys call them "spring rubbers", which always makes me chuckle. But then, I'm a deviant old fart and easily amused.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I found the part at the local Auto Zone, jacked up the rear and put it in place. The picture on the packaging showed two booster on each spring. But whoever installed them (previous owner) only had/has one on each side. It looks like two would not work because of the angles involved - 180 degrees opposite of the one booster the space is too big to seat it. Once the car is let down off teh jack it might be okay, but you can't righty hold it in place while you re-load the springs...

See attached pic of newly installed driver side booster.

- I've been driving for a year with one on each side - do you all see any issues with that?

- Also I'm thinking...this seems like kind of a band aid for weak springs. I'm thinking maybe some new, heavier springs. Thoughts on that? 

Though - for the second point above...I like the way the car sits now, so maybe okay as is....See other attached pic - kind of a weird angle, but the best side shot I have. Thoughts on its stance?

Thanks again - it was good to get out on the road yesterday...Tons of bikes out in my area for Rolling Thunder and every hot rod was out for a spin too....


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I just installed Hotchkis airbags on my 65 and new performance shocks all the way around and love it now what a difference. She corners a lot better now and doesn't feel like a rocking chair on wheels.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hood bumper rubber....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Guess I was wrong.... LOL


----------

